# Need a Girl



## MrCinos (Sep 3, 2011)

*Need a Girl*





> 3 so-called-losers that dream to do the ABC (A= holding hands B= kissing C= NC-17) with a girl unexpectedly find out that quiet and handsome boy in their class named Ghang Han-gyul was secretly going out with a hot girl and then got dumped. Using this as a bait they pull him into their own world of peeking and dreaming about girls.



DL Links: Ch.97​
Hilarious manhwa. 
If you like comedy and don't mind ecchi, you should check this out.


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds like a manga I would enjoy.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

There's already a thread for this IIRC.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 3, 2011)

Kirito said:


> There's already a thread for this IIRC.


 Neither Google nor Library Index gave me results though. And that's why I decided to made this thread.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 3, 2011)

he made his hypothesis about his Bankai.

lol at this page the dudes on the train...


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2011)

24th chapter is out:
suffered from some serious stamina issues


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Its pretty funny.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for your recommendation. It is a nice manga...and also very funny.

The whole series is about misunderstanding. Pity the quiet guy. His reputation slowly declining. Thanks to his heartless friends.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 31, 2011)

> The whole series is about misunderstanding. Pity the quiet guy. His reputation slowly declining. Thanks to his heartless friends.


24th chapter was especially devastating in that regard 

25th chapter:
Release

That glasses guy is indeed very persuasive 
And nice to see the reason why this manhwa has such title. I hope we'll see these meetings more frequently in a future.


----------



## stream (Oct 31, 2011)

I find the last page awesome... "yeah, I don't know why, but ever since I hang with you guys, I can't find a girlfriend... Weird, huh?"


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 6, 2011)

26th chapter is out:
Someone from Riruka's past apparantly


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 3, 2011)

This Manga is so funny. Deserves a lot more people talking about it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

You heard the girl, show her some porn.












Preferably hard core


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 3, 2011)

Why not make some with her?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 16, 2011)

She is perfect for him


----------



## stream (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, now there is a girl for each of the four guys. We basically know the story from now on


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't believe that 3 of those girls are so freaking innocent about watching porn, except the new girl. She is hardcore. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Doc Q (Dec 23, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I can't believe that 3 of those girls are so freaking innocent about watching porn, except the new girl. She is hardcore. Can't wait for the next chapter.



Yeah, the new girl's curiosity is above average. But it really fits for the dude with glasses. (Can't remember names from this series for some reason)

But the others where ridiculously innocent.  Japan I guess..


----------



## Smoke (Dec 23, 2011)

Shit just got *REAL!!!!!*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2011)

He got himself into a pretty nice situation there


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 24, 2011)

Wait a minute..how old are those girls actually?


----------



## stream (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the proof by counter-example... "I mean, look at _him_"


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 4, 2012)

What they don't know is what I'm hiding.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the chapter 31.



> Love the proof by counter-example... "I mean, look at him"



Definitely the highlight of this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2012)

Oddest reason for wanting to watch porn....ever! I couldn't stop laughing at the ending of this chapter.


----------



## Doc Q (Jan 5, 2012)

Really? I thought it was quite sad for Miri to have her dreams shattered like that. 

To bad Yohan didn't really got anywhere. Would've been fun if he had gotten some action, even if it was just a little peck or something.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 12, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> Love the part where the Teacher destroys all the girl's dream by making 2 ugly boys hugging each other. That is frikking genius move from the teacher.





That Yu-Gi-Oh reference killed me 
Can you imagine

Teacher:"Yu-Gi-Oh cards?! Dark Magician? What is this? I'm confiscating all these cards"
Yugi:"My Dark Magician noooooooooooo!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I also couldn't stop laughing at the Yugioh reference thrown in there. 


And once again they use the counter-example to dash the hopes of all the fujoshi girls in class


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 13, 2012)

For those who had watched enough hentai, what is your thought when the muscle teacher end up being a decent teacher?

I am surprised. I thought he will at least try to glare at the girl's chest and skirt like every gym teacher in hentai.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 19, 2012)

Seolmin is the luckiest and he doesn't even aware of it


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 19, 2012)

"Bravo~Physical Exam"

  

I just love this part.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2012)

Who would have thought that physicals would give you an edge when it came to appeals? Too bad it was over shadowed by that little accident


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 31, 2012)

chapter 32  "Yugioh cards?! what are you gonna do?" Fuckin Yugi moto in the manga xD


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 6, 2012)

Lost to a guy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2012)

More guys versus girls....


Ch.37 is out.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2012)

The "sniper" is crazy good.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 7, 2012)

would be so awesome if that all-good guy was actually the manipulative kind.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2012)

Nothing like a good old round of paintball war to release some tension between the sexes 


And they couldn't have picked a better sniper...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nothing like a good old round of paintball war to release some tension between the sexes
> 
> 
> And they couldn't have picked a better sniper...



I'm sure the one who will defeat him will be that flat-chest girl that wanted to have sex with him .


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2012)

I was surprised at this turn of events. I kind of wonder what will happen next chapter.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 19, 2012)

The way this manga's going it looks like all but the normal guy will end up with a girl.  I'd find them staying perverts and staying lonely would be more funny but it wouldn't involve the character growth and inherent depth of story that them getting and keeping girls would require


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2012)

That lucky bastard


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2012)

What a productive end to a field trip. Co-ed pillow fight followed up with some good old skinship


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 28, 2012)

Serves him right for trying to show off.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 28, 2012)

The fat guy: OH, I am C Cup? That is shock

Glasses guy: That is one breast pad, and that one is original and blah blah
His friends: How does he figure it out? A master indeed.

Stud guy: Hello, Brick!
His friends: Why are you even here?

  

Both of these chapters are lolworthy. I starting to like the glasses dude. When it comes to peeping girl, he can even swim like a pro so that he can see those girls in underwater.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2012)

And folks, that's why you should never get too cocky no matter the situation or you'll end up sucking face with some ugly dude in front of all your friends


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2012)

That was a really nice chapter. Glad to see that theres some development going on with Yo-Han character. About time he did something manly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2012)

No one could have been shocked at who eventually gave her CPR.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought the mangaka would talk a bit more about the CPR incident in this chapter, but he just moved to summer vacations arc.
Let's find out what will happen this time


----------



## Doc Q (Jun 30, 2012)

Lot's a bikini action.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 30, 2012)

omg i love this series poor han gyul he has such terrible friend lol...


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 29, 2012)

There is no way that girl can escape her faith


----------



## stream (Jul 29, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> There is no way that girl can escape her faith


Now _that_ is an interesting religion


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2012)

Really, they love pairing those two up in embarrassing situations. There's rarely ever a winner. Oh well, I enjoyed the DBZ and One Piece parodies. xDD


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn 

 screw you Hangyul!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 10, 2012)

Chapter 46 is out.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 2, 2015)

Xin recommended me to read this. Is it any good?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 2, 2015)

MightiestRooster said:


> Xin recommended me to read this. Is it any good?



Didn't even know there was a thread for this until now.  Its not great or bad if you know what I mean. The mangas plot is driven by misunderstandings so if your into that plus to get a good laugh then its good. By the way I think this manga ended long ago but the translation are slow. At one point before they were coming out of the wood works.


----------

